# moonlight

## radek-s

Witam!

czy jest jakas mozliwosc aby uruchomic ta wtyczke dla firefox pod gentoo?

pozdrawiam!

----------

## Jacekalex

Uruchomić można, ale większość serwisów i tak nie działa, a próbowałem różnych wersji.

W dodatku np na jednym chodzi tylko wersja stabilna, na innym tylko testowa.

Także chyba najstabilniejszym rozwiązaniem jest Vbox z WinXP, albo w przyszlości z Androidem.

Do tego mono mam skompilowane z flagą moonlight

```
qlist -IqU dev-lang/mono

dev-lang/mono hardened minimal moonlight
```

Gentoo hardened x86.

EDYTA:

Najnowszy Monnlght nightly-build (3 lipca 2011), działa na tvp, i kilku innych serwisach nieszyfrowanych.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

